

Science historian cracks "the Plato code" - BoppreH
http://www.manchester.ac.uk/aboutus/news/display/?id=5894

======
dustice
I found the researcher's website
(<http://personalpages.manchester.ac.uk/staff/jay.kennedy/>) to be very
helpful in understanding what an important discovery this is. Drafts of his
papers are also available there.

